# Shelter dogs final portraits...



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just wanted to share this...

Photographer tells story of doomed shelter dogs | Photo Gallery - Yahoo! News


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Total tear fest. So sad.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Total tear fest. So sad.


I know right???


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

that actually made me cry a little which rarely ever happens


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I didn't make it past the 2nd line........


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That was unbearable.
Kudos to the photographer for making people aware.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That is extremely sad.. but those dogs will now never be forgotten.


----------



## Family of Grace (Jun 23, 2012)

Good grief, I may need some sort of therapy after that....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not ready for another dog right now, but I'm always going back and forth between whether my next one will be from a breeder or rescuing again. Then I see pictures like this and the answer becomes crystal clear.

Those pictures are absolutely heart-wrenching...


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

kwhit said:


> I'm not ready for another dog right now, but I'm always going back and forth between whether my next one will be from a breeder or rescuing again. Then I see pictures like this and the answer becomes crystal clear.
> 
> Those pictures are absolutely heart-wrenching...



My sentiments exactly! Every pet I have ever owned has been from a shelter and they have all been amazing in their own way. Each one felt like a gift that blessed my life. My GR Chumlee is from a rescue. I love the bumper sticker "Who Rescued Who?"

I love to look at all the adorable puppy pictures on the forum and often feel green with envy, but I know in my heart of hearts that for me, personally, I will always rescue....

Thanks for sharing this important story, Valerie.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

80,000 dogs? They need more neutering and spaying programs going on. I couldn't go through all the pictures after the first 5, just couldn't do it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I saw this yesterday, put it on fb,this is so very sad, some are just babies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

brianne said:


> My sentiments exactly! Every pet I have ever owned has been from a shelter and they have all been amazing in their own way. Each one felt like a gift that blessed my life. My GR Chumlee is from a rescue. I love the bumper sticker "Who Rescued Who?"
> 
> I love to look at all the adorable puppy pictures on the forum and often feel green with envy, but I know in my heart of hearts that for me, personally, I will always rescue....
> 
> Thanks for sharing this important story, Valerie.


It is a very important story that needs to be told and actually it's not than different from too many of the shelters here in the US, especially in my state. 

I really enjoy seeing the new GR pups members introduce and love seeing the beautiful happy healthy goldens they become. 

I use to help a GR Rescue in my state for several years with Intake before they closed down last year. I very quickly became aware of the number of Goldens in need and the overwhelming number of animals in shelters throughout my state.

Both of my goldens are adopted, my girl through the GR Rescue I helped and my boy from my County Humane Society. Hpefully one day I'll be involved again with a GR Rescue, I'd love to foster or maybe even adopt one or two Seniors eventually. The number of Senior animals in need is staggering.......


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just couldn't bring myself to read it, so, so sad.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I can not watch this video..... HORRIBLE loss of lives.....


----------

